# Radio removal - advice needed



## trophy160 (Mar 22, 2008)

I need to remove the head unit, looks like the standard radio in the car. There are two slots underneath the CD and Menu buttons (ie bottom left and right of radio) I presume these are where one inserts removal tools (that I don't have!) If I insert a narrow blade into these slots, I can feel a springy resistance about one inch in, so I'm assuming this is the release mechanism, trouble is I don't know if I'm meant to be pushing these in or pulling them or what?? Advice on what to do would be appreciated. So what shape of tool do I need to fabricate etc


----------



## enzo200500 (Nov 8, 2008)

The two keys can be had from Halfrauds for about £2.80 ish!!

They are Autoleads PK-AUDI.

Easy to do once you work out which way they go in........... 

Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This may help... Hopefully it's just a case of slipping the key in (notches facing inwards) and pulling the radio out - but sometimes the spring clip can become bent or swivel out of the way. Consequently it still sits behind the facia and stops the radio from being pulled out but can also let the key slide underneath it - so the spring doesn't get sprung back into the recess and the spring edge doesn't lock into the notch on the key.

Try pressing the radio in fully to disengage any tension in case the spring clips are already half disengaged.This may be why you don't get the key latching but the radio is already released.

Make sure the keys are in the correct way. If anything press them down on the outside so they press up against the clip on the inside as it's possible to ride under the clip.










Here's the clip relaxed in the locked position with the key just poking in.










Here's the clip pressed in by the inserted and latched key, so radio unlocked and able to be pulled out.










You push the clip in with your thumb to release the key and just push the radio back when done.

You can get two keys in the same slot - it can make a difference if your clip has swung out of position. You can also feel with a straightened paper clip to ascertain position and then twist a key into a slight corkscrew spiral so the notch connects with the spring clip when inserted.

The Audi keys are better quality than others which sometimes bend or slip under the catch spring. You can buy the keys from Audi by ordering the part number. Here's a picture courtesy of Wak:










If you need the radio code, then it should be on a tear off corner of your radio handbook - but possibly it's been lost. The owners handbook explains how to enter the code and also says that your dealer can retreive a lost code free of charge. People have had difficulty and sometimes have been charged. The dealer needs to do some work with the car and there is a security issue stopping them giving you the code over the phone - so you need to take it in and during working hours too.

Here's a FREE way of doing it without the hassle:

Audi need the serial number from the radio. For security the key code is centrally held and they won't give it you over the phone. They need to contact the database during business hours which is inconvenient if you want the car.

One way round this is to pull the radio out yourself, write down the serial number and give it to the dealer over the phone. They will then access the database and obtain the key code. You can later visit the dealer at the weekend or after work. The dealer can then key in the key code, that they previously obtained for you, whilst you're not looking - if it matches it's obviously yours and they will then be happy to tell you what it is.

They are unlikely to charge for a phone call and a stroll into the car park. They are more likely to charge if you book it in and they have to remove it, or use diagnostics to get the serial. Explain it to them :wink:

Chester Audi (now Cheshire Oaks Audi) said they would go along with this for me but then I found the serial :roll:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

160, if you add your location then a friendly owner may assist with the removal.
If you are anywhere near Leeds you can borrow mine, PM me.

Stu.


----------



## mlingram (Jan 28, 2005)

I had to replace my car battery and as a consequence have the radio now in 'SAFE' mode.

Unfortunately, I dont have the radio code or it's Serial No. so need to remove the stereo to get this Serial No.

Problem is that I cant get the Stereo out 

I have the radio removal keys but although the left-hand side of the radio will release, the right hand side wont.

I have tried to bend the removal key to catch the spring but no luck. I can feel the key catch against something
but when I pull the key, it unfortunately comes out and the radio wont budge.

I'm guessing my only option is a visit to a Stereo specialists and the likelihood is of having to get behind
the stereo to push it out ? (am half tempted to butcher the stereo to get it out and replace with an Alpine unit)

Any other ideas/tricks guys in getting this released ?


----------



## dj_ely (Nov 1, 2008)

Take yourself to your nearest Audi Garage and ask them nicely to take it out for you


----------



## mlingram (Jan 28, 2005)

Tried that one I'm afraid at the last service 

They also couldnt remove the stereo and suggested I book the car in for them to access the radio from
behind to release it. (He mentioned removing the Glovebox etc... to gain access)

Obviously, at Audi labour rates this wont be cheap. (Hence my thinking of simply butchering the radio to
get it out and replacing the unit entirely - could be cheaper that paying the Stealers to remove the stereo for me).


----------



## ipig (Feb 23, 2009)

I just had a friend change my battery and now my stereo is all locked up. -> 'Safe'

The code card is ripped out of the stereo manual, which is suggested by the manual

- What the f*#$

I have to drive to another city for an Audi dealer.

What the hell is next?

Every time i service this car something gets disabled or changed. - (Now also) including how my windows work.

Totally ridiculous. 

Who the hell would steal the stock deck in this car??? -> NO ONE

I just called my (not so) local Audi dealer & they want $45 to get the code & i had to schedule a time next week to bring it in.

Oh joy, i really really really can't wait to find out what i will 'learn' (pay for) next.

[smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Do not despair! See the FREE way of doing it in my post above


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

got my stereo off boyce (thanks mate ) and tried very tentatively at first with the keys to get old one out ,then tried bit harder ,then more harder,then took the glovebox out and still could not access the back,so after 2 hours got hammer and chissel and within 2 mins old one out ,new one in
some times brute force is the only way :x


----------

